# DatenBank mit Login und Passwort



## Vikes (31. Mrz 2008)

Hi ich hab da ein problem und zwar weiß ich nicht so recht was ich machen soll.

Ich muss eine "Plattform" erstellen bei der sich Schüler registrieren können
und sich dann später mit Loginnamen und Passwort einlogen können.

Die Daten (zb Name , vorname, wohnort usw) sollen in einer Datenbank 
gespeichert werden.

Das geht ja alles noch. Aber wie soll ich dass mit dem Passwort machen?
Kann ich das Passwort einfach mit in die Datenbank speichern ?
Reicht es dann , wenn ich eine Tabelle erstell und dort alle daten reinspeicher ?

hab bis jetzt noch keinen Code geschrieben bin grad erst
noch am überlegen wie das alles funktionieren soll.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein  :roll:


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mrz 2008)

ich würd das Passwort nicht im Klartext in die Datenbank speichern.
Das ist ziehmlich unsicher und macht man eigentlich nicht.
Du speicherst einen Md5 hashwert des Passworts in die Datenbank.
Loggt sich der Benutzer ein, erstellst du ebenfalls den hashwert aus dem eingegeben passwort und vergleichst es mit dem wert aus der datenbank.....


----------



## Vikes (31. Mrz 2008)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch zeigen könntest wie so
etwas ungefähr aussieht wär ich 
voll zufrieden .  :###


----------



## byte (31. Mrz 2008)

siehe jakarta commons zum erstellen des md5 oder sha hashs.


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2008)

Oder du lässt das ganze die DB machen. Mit einem neuen User in deinem System legst du auch automatisch ein neuer DB User an. Diesem weist du über die DB durch Rollen usw. Rechte zu. Die DB speichert normalerweise keine Klartextpasswörter. Zumindest tut das PostgreSQL nicht. Die Userverwaltung in deinem System entfällt dann natürlich.


----------

